# 2012 4Runner Mild SQ Build



## Adrock (Jan 21, 2019)

Hello all, I have been a long time lurker and have used this site as a great source of information in the past. I've installed a few of my own car audio systems over the years and I think its high time to share my most recent adventure. 

I am about to start my highest end system to date. While it pales in comparison to many on here, it is a good step for me. Let's call it a mild SQ build..... I have been amassing some equipment for this build and I will taking a dive into the next evolution in my car audio abilities. I am slowly teaching myself in depth understanding of audio tuning and hopefully I will get out of this build what my goal is. I hope I can learn anything from anyone who would like to contribute and look forward to sharing. 

Here is the what my build consists of...

Stock entune Nav headunit 
AudioControl D-4.800
AudioControl LC-1.800
AudioControl ACR-3
Morel Hybrid 602
JL Audio 12W6V3
KnuKonceptz distribution block 
WireandSupply 1 awg OFC welding cable
WireandSupply 4 awg OFC welding cable 
NVX 4 awg OFC Tinned power cable
HDPE Speaker Adapters
ABS Tweeter Adapters 
Second Skin Damplifier
SoundSkins Pro
Speaker/Tweeter Rings 
Custom Length Sub Channel RCA (Old Monster Cable 301 XLN) 
16 awg OFC Speaker Wire
12 awg OFC Speaker Wire
Custom under seat amp racks (combo of Starboard and ABS)
Test box 
Neutrik Speakon Male and Female Connectors

A couple specialized pieces of equipment I picked up for this build and other things.

Cross-Spectrum Calibrated MiniDSP Mic
Handheld Oscilloscope 

My goal for this build is to get some tuning experience. I will be running the Morels active and there will be no rear fill. My previous build in a 2005 4Runner consisted of Pioneer headunit, Focal Flax speakers with JL Audio Amp and Sub. I was about to install an Audison BitTen DSP when it was rear ended and totaled. I was going to install the Audison in this build, but decided to go another route. I wanted simplicity and I really liked the AudioControl amps and couldnt bring myself to shell out for the new JL Audio amps (seriously JL...... VXI prices??? :laugh::laugh: good luck with that). 

I will be using some speed wire to from the headunit to the D-4.800 with the custom length RCA to the sub amp. The amps will sit on a pair of custom made amp racks that I almost have competed. These will keep the amps out of moisture and dirt and allow the lower vents to still operate. The power will be run 1 awg to the fuse/distribution block with 4 awg going to each amp down each side of the vehicle. This was the easiest option based on my setup in my opinion. I will be running neutrik connectors for my sub box (I have a pro audio background and these are the standard) for when I need to remove the sub for vehicle capacity. The sub box is a 1 cu. ft. sealed for placement configuration tests, but I might be leaning towards a down firing sealed setup. The Sounds Skins is on the outer door skin and the SecondSkins will have inner door duty since it has the acoustic foam layer. I will also probably use some of the Second Skin on the inner door panel with a layer of jute. I have foam rings for the Morel woofers and will make custom rings for the tweeters. The ACR-3 will have a nice home in the center dash cubbyhole. This 4Runner year has a cover that will keep it out of site when I don't need access to it. Once everything is installed, I will be using the DSP software with REW and the calibrated mic to tune and plan on having a couple presets for listening positions etc.

This is a big step in tuning for me and I hope to learn a lot. I really enjoy this and have had great time in my years in pro audio. I will try and share as many photos as I can.


----------



## Adrock (Jan 21, 2019)

Well I know that a build thread without photos is no fun and gets no views. I was able to put some time into the build over the last couple days and thought i would share. 

The locations for the amps are under the front seats. The D-4.800 is going under the drivers seat and the LC-1.800 is going under the passenger seat. 

I built amp racks to allow the rear floor vents to remain functional. Keep the kids cool and warm. They also keep the amps elevated so they don't get wet. I made them out of starboard and ABS. Its much easier to bend 1/8 ABS than 1/4 starboard. 

I also am preparing the speaker adapters for the Morel drivers. I made some shrouds out of a drain guard i picked up at the hardware store. I cut it apart and removed the grate portion. i will do some more trimming once I get to the door install. I will drill and tap the adapter to mount the shrouds. 

I finished my adapter harness. I used male and female adapter harnesses and some speedwire. I de-pinned the harnesses going back into the vehicle harness since the speaker leads weren't needed. I crimped some ferrules onto the ends and finished it all up with some Tesa tape, braided wire sleeve and heat shrink. I used my trust Mac Tools Tektronix Multimeter with some new leads I bought to test all the connections. I've had this multimeter for 22 years now.... The only thing that I wasn't too impressed with on the AudioControl amps is the line level inputs. They are tiny tiny. 

I also completed my power wire run and fuse/distribution block holder. The mount is made out of starboard. I'm running two 4 AWG power wires for each amp with 80 amp fuses on each run. The mount is long so that the power wires can be secured. 

So much more to go, but i am getting there piece by piece. More to come.


----------



## Adrock (Jan 21, 2019)

Additional Photos


----------



## Adrock (Jan 21, 2019)

Getting the power wire runs in.


----------



## Adrock (Jan 21, 2019)

I was able to get some more work done on the build. There is always so much to be done outside of car audio....... 

I completed my subwoofer cable and got it installed. 










Coming from Pro Audio, i fully believe in Neutrik Speakon connectors. I used 12 AWG OFC speaker wire I had just sitting around. 



















I also had to build another set of legs for my amp rack. I didn't like the way the starboard had been bent after heating. It really doesn't like to be molded quite like ABS. I use a combination of Jig Saw and blade scoring of the 1/8 abs to start making my required template. Then I set the plastic up on a sharp edge and start heating the piece with my heat gun. 










Finished product.....










Now i just need to secure it to the starboard.


----------



## Adrock (Jan 21, 2019)

As I am moving into the speaker install and finishing up the door deadening, I pulled out the Morel Hybrids to get some figures I need. 





































Since I am running active, I wanted to get some figures and DCR readings for capacitors for the tweeters. 










The MT230 tweeters are 6 ohms and measured at 5.28 ohms DC on each one. I used a capacitor calculator and determined that a 17uf non-polarized electrolytic capacitor should give me protection to 1771.39 hz @ 5.28 ohms. I think I am going to start my first crossover point on these at double the Fs. Since Fs is 1200, I am going to start at 2400hz crossover point with a 24db slope (have to start somewhere). Morel is crossing over at 2200 hz with different slopes. My minimal understanding of tuning shows that the tweeter might be 90 degrees out of phase to the woofer? 

If i ran a 12uf and a 6.8uf capacitor in parallel, it would be almost perfectly 1600 hz @ 5.28 ohms. I dont know if this will really matter, but if I feel like the 17uf capacitor is affecting the sound I will adjust from there. 17uf is cheaper to start. I am still trying to learn, so hopefully I get it right on the first try.

I think the AudioControl D-4.800 will be a good match for power on the Morel's active. It should get me the power I need for the tweeter and woofer.


----------



## Adrock (Jan 21, 2019)

I've finally been able to get a little bit more done on the build. No one really seems to care, but I'll keep updating anyway in case this gives helps someone else for their 5th Gen. 4Runner build. 

I mounted the shrouds to my speaker adapters. I drilled and tapped the adapters and used some weather stripping to seal the two pieces. 










I also mounted the tweeter pods to the adapters. The tweeters will sit perfectly aligned in the dash and with some weather stripping, they will be fully sealed to the grills. 










I also worked on the amp racks. I positioned the amps and set the mounting t-nuts. I used a heat gun and a screw to pull the t-nuts into the ABS and Starboard. I also started drilling my tie down holes for the wires.


----------



## Adrock (Jan 21, 2019)

I used an old box for the 12w6v3. It is exactly at JL's recommended sealed enclosure. This is going to be my test box for positioning. I plan to make some different mounts to find the best orientation. I want to try down-firing. Once I'm happy with how I want the sub I will build a better box and maybe bump up the box volume a bit to get some additional testing. 

I put in a speakon terminal for ease of removal. I've worked this box over and it is sealed tight......


----------



## Adrock (Jan 21, 2019)

Today I worked on the final door deadening. Not my most favorite thing in the world to do. I already used Second Skin Damplifier on the inside of the door a while back. Today I used some Second Skin Damplifier over the access holes before i put the Soundskins Pro over the whole door. I am really impressed with Soundskins Pro. Its pretty easy to work with and is really high quality. It really changed the imaging and the door is solid and noticeably heavier now. It's slowly making that horrible stock speaker sound better and better.....


----------



## Vx220 (Nov 30, 2015)

Good work, nice pics!


----------



## Redliner99 (Mar 26, 2018)

Adrock said:


> Today I worked on the final door deadening. Not my most favorite thing in the world to do. I already used Second Skin Damplifier on the inside of the door a while back. Today I used some Second Skin Damplifier over the access holes before i put the Soundskins Pro over the whole door. I am really impressed with Soundskins Pro. Its pretty easy to work with and is really high quality. It really changed the imaging and the door is solid and noticeably heavier now. It's slowly making that horrible stock speaker sound better and better.....




Will you have this done by the 31st?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrock (Jan 21, 2019)

Vx220 said:


> Good work, nice pics!


Thank you sir.


----------



## Adrock (Jan 21, 2019)

Redliner99 said:


> Adrock said:
> 
> 
> > Today I worked on the final door deadening. Not my most favorite thing in the world to do. I already used Second Skin Damplifier on the inside of the door a while back. Today I used some Second Skin Damplifier over the access holes before i put the Soundskins Pro over the whole door. I am really impressed with Soundskins Pro. Its pretty easy to work with and is really high quality. It really changed the imaging and the door is solid and noticeably heavier now. It's slowly making that horrible stock speaker sound better and better.....
> ...


I'm sure trying. I really want it done, but family and work come first.


----------



## Redliner99 (Mar 26, 2018)

Adrock said:


> I'm sure trying. I really want it done, but family and work come first.




Understandable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrock (Jan 21, 2019)

Got to work on the other door this weekend. I got some more shots of before and after. The dealership had been in the door before and this is how they dealt with the plastic barrier..... Nice! 










Here is how i get this stuff off. A sharp blade makes short work of it.










After










Here are some shots of the Second Skin Damplifier I installed previously.


----------



## Adrock (Jan 21, 2019)

Installed the SoundSkins Pro after some Second Skin Damplifier over the access holes. 


































Some of the wiring before running into the door and up to the dash mounts.


----------



## Adrock (Jan 21, 2019)

Put a bit of SecondSkins Pro on the adapters and drilled the holes for the speaker wires. 


















Got the Sub Amp installed as well....... 


































Here is how the amp rack works with the WeatherTech rear floor mats. 










I picked up the hardware to mount the Morel Hybrids and will hopefully have the 4 channel DSP amp mounted next weekend and the speakers installed. I need to pull the center console and get everything situated and the speed wire harness hooked up. I really hope I get to finally hear this soon. 

Then comes the tuning!


----------



## OCD66 (Apr 2, 2017)

That's some nice clean work.


----------



## Adrock (Jan 21, 2019)

OCD66 said:


> That's some nice clean work.


Thank you.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Very well done, sir. Great attention to detail.


----------



## Adrock (Jan 21, 2019)

DavidRam said:


> Very well done, sir. Great attention to detail.


Much appreciated. 

This quite a learning experience and has been a proof of concept type of thing for me. It's a combination of things I've seen and I am trying to replicate. Plus, I can be a perfectionist to a fault on certain things. 

This is the first step and then I think I will start trying my hand in more advanced fabrication like fiber glass, detailed custom box builds, advanced tuning, etc.


----------



## Adrock (Jan 21, 2019)

Well...... I was able to get the work in on the install. 

Pulled the 4Runner apart to get the 4 Channel in.


























Here is a shot of the ACR-3 that i mounted a while back. I forgot to snap a pic of it. It is a prefect place as it can be hidden behind the fold down door. They did away with this in later 4Runners.


----------



## Adrock (Jan 21, 2019)

I decided to wire up some beater tweeters I had to use for the first turn on. They are from an old Diamond D6 5.25 component set that I had to buy out of necessity.


















My Audi had some body work done and the tech snapped my Focal into pieces. They paid for the speakers and the install and my choices and time were limited. I should have just installed them myself. The guy was a HACK!!!! He mounted the speakers too close to the door panel and used some weird glue to try and get the tweeters mounted. The speakers were almost destroyed before i could figure out what the was going on with them. An issue with the woofer developed over time.


























Check out the GIANT crossovers.....


----------



## Adrock (Jan 21, 2019)

I mounted and wired the Morel Hybrids. I used some XT60 connectors on a suggestion from other forum members. Man i am sick of soldering. If you noticed in the last post I also made a removable/swappable 33uf inline protection cap assembly. I can either remove this or add a different cap assembly if i feel that it is hindering my tune. 

You can see it hooked up in the photo with my beater tweeters.


























Here are the stock units for comparison. They weigh almost nothing.


----------



## Adrock (Jan 21, 2019)

Mounted the speakers to the doors. Used some of the SoundSkins Pro to see if it would help with the back wave. Maybe it will, maybe it wont? I have some left, so why not? 

I had some speaker rings from a previous build and was able to recycle them for this build.


























I used a 1 awg run from the battery to the fuse block. I notched the battery terminal cover to allow a proper fit. I loaded the fuse block with 80 amp fuses and got the power wires all secured. I bought some black mesh wire loom from WireandSupply.com when I ordered the 1 awg wire. I think the effect of the red under the black looks good. I totally recommend WireandSupply.com, there prices are AMAZING!


















With the power ran and everything all hooked up, it was finally time to turn it on for the first time. I had run a series of test tones through the headunit the night before and measured with an oscilloscope. It was hard to determine clipping as my oscilloscope is limited I don't know if I had the range. It was a little inconclusive and determined that the stock headunit might have a bunch of roll off. I'm still trying to learn this process, so it could be me? I disconnected the speaker terminals from the amp and unhooked the sub, I turned the GTO switch on the amp to on, turned everything down on the sub amp, hooked up the old beater computer and turned the key......


















First thing was to set the crossovers and try to set the input gain. As much as I tried I could not get the input to trigger the MILC Clip Detection. This leads me to believe that there is something built into the stock deck. Max volume didnt trip it. I moved onto the output section and started the auto EQ to get the stock headunit eq reeled in for the meantime. I worked the output gains a bit and set the sub amp gains. 

Here is where I ran into a problem. AudioControl gives you a booklet that is just a feature overview and its almost useles! I used everything I could find online to figure out some of the functions. What does AudioControl not make very clear???? Well, Ill tell you.

I had everything set, so I turned the key off. Amps turn off and I hook up all the speaker terminals again and hook up the sub. I turn the key on and there is a noticeable hiss from the speakers. I was disappointed, to say the least and thought I had a big problem with interference somewhere. So, I re-initiate the DSP program....... What do I see? Everything has reverted back to default, EXCEPT MIRACULOUSLY all of the crossover settings. Gains MAXED OUT! What AudioControl doesn't really drive home is that you need to press and hold the preset to save the tune. I had looked for a way to save the first time, but when I didnt find anything I assumed it autosaves. NO! Press and hold the preset..... This is exactly why I used beater tweeters first! 

So I shut the whole thing back down and removed the speaker terminals again and unhooked the sub. I got everything setup again and SAVED the settings. I hooked everything back up and turned it on. 

I played some tracks that i had handy and it sounded pretty good. Those Diamond D6 tweeters are actually better than I remembered. I played around with the setup for a bit, saved again and turned everything off. I pulled the beater tweeters and hooked up the Morels. I gave them a try and they sound good. Needs tuning, but decent so far. 

I then put the interior back together and got the seats in. Everything is clearing nicely and it now looks like a completely stock sound system. Now all I need to do is start the tuning. The speakers also need some break in time, so it will be a work in progress. The AudioControl amps are so nice and I really think there is some potential there, but man do they need to work on their manuals/instructions. The DSP is pretty straight forward once you get into it. It may only have a graphical EQ, but I think i have everything I need to get the sound where I like it. I really need to set the T/A to get it blended, but I will need to work on that with the tuning. 

So far I'm happy with it. ::beerchug:


----------



## Adrock (Jan 21, 2019)

Well, I started some tuning efforts and thought I would share some of my experiences so far with AudioControls DSP amp and the mono amp, as well as the Morel Hybrids. 

I can't say enough about the quality of the AudioControl amps. Very well built, very easy to work with and they sound very good. The DSP is very simple and straight forward, but there are a few things I think AudioControl can do better. They need a more in-depth manual for their product and the features they incorporate into the unit. However, I can say this...... If you need help with their products just give them a call. I spoke with someone almost immediately that answered all my questions. This individual knew what they were talking about and you could tell they like the car audio industry. It didn't seem like "just a job". But, I think some of the questions would have been eliminated with better model specific literature. 

The DSP for AudioControl is decent in my opinion, but it isn't at the level some here may expect. It will get the job done, but lacks more advanced tuning. You're limited to graphical eq and only a couple selections for crossover. It does have everything you would expect from a DSP, but the gain structure in the amp is a little confusing. The issues I am having may be due to my stock headunit, but I am slowly figuring it out. I think I have everything I need to enjoy my music, but if your looking for competition grade I would look elsewhere as I'm sure anyone here would. 

Now the Morels....... What can I say, I love them so far. I stumbled across a distributor near me out of pure luck and they had a Morel display with Tempo, Virtus and Hybrids with the 5 channel amp and two Ultimo subs. I originally bought the Virtus , but they gave me a deal on the Hybrids I couldn't pass up so I went back and picked them up. I had come from multiple Focal setups and I was looking for something a little more laid back. The Morel tweeter are EXACTLY what I hoped they would be. They are accurate, smooth and sound amazing. That's also only on a quick setup. There have been some notes in music that had me all smiles. The jury is still out of the woofers. I really need them dialed in, but they blend really well so far and as they break in they have gotten better and better. 

The JL Audio 12w6v3 needs no introduction and I can only add my experiences with this setup. So far the LC-1.800 handles that sub really well. In the JL spec sized box the sub sounds very musical and blends reasonably well with the AudioControl amp and my setup. I think there is a lot of potential there and I love that it can dig down deep when I want it to. I feel like my stock headunit is giving me a hard time though and the accubass feature in the amps is cleaning it up reasonably well. I am just using the feature for the rolloff without any boost. 

I think there will be more to come once I can really get the eq'ing in. Wish me luck, if anyone is still reading this.....


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

Do you have power seats? Wasn’t aware there was that much room under the four runner seats for amps. Good work BTW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrock (Jan 21, 2019)

aholland1198 said:


> Do you have power seats? Wasn’t aware there was that much room under the four runner seats for amps. Good work BTW
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do have power seats. There is plenty of room under the seats. I think I am at the max though. The audio control amps are pretty standard height, so a slim amp would be even better. I think the max width you could fit between the seat rails would be about 13 or 14 inches. I know I could fit an AudioControl d-6.1200 if I wanted no problem.


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

Thank you for the great pics, write-ups, review and ideas. Im about to go down this road with my 2017 4Runner. Im planning on running the D-6.1200 to make install easier. 

Did you decide on the best spot for the sub?

Im still not quite sure which sub I want to go with.


----------



## Adrock (Jan 21, 2019)

rc10mike said:


> Thank you for the great pics, write-ups, review and ideas. Im about to go down this road with my 2017 4Runner. Im planning on running the D-6.1200 to make install easier.
> 
> Did you decide on the best spot for the sub?
> 
> Im still not quite sure which sub I want to go with.


I placed the sub on the passenger side, against the seat and facing up. It's worked pretty well in that position for my taste. It's easy and out of the way. I know people have their own opinions about JL, but I like the W6. It's done a pretty good job giving me what I expected. When I get more time I might try some different orientations or subs. I really like my audiocontrol amps. Once you get used to tuning them, they will reward you in many different ways.


----------



## Adrock (Jan 21, 2019)

Also, tuning is the key. There are some challenges with the 4Runner. You can get some good staging with the speaker configuration, but it takes some time. I tried a bunch of different techniques and came up with my own process. I think there is still more to be had out of my system, but it sounds very good to me. I love the Model Hybrids and they just keep getting better and better.


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

As long as the Audiocontrol can do independent EQ and T/A for each speaker Ill be happy. Where did you get the HDPE speaker adapters? Tacotunes?


----------



## Pschiller86 (Jan 21, 2020)

Can I buy some of those amp racks? Lol They look great


----------



## Mikebiz23 (Jun 27, 2020)

So...I just got my DM 810 recently and Im also trying to solve that equation through trial & error. Heres something I learned that Audio control doesnt tell you. When your setting your input gain, you have to test your scource with lower tones. If your trying to set your deck using 1000hz or something similar, for some reason the MILC wont detect clipping that high. I used 40hz. Why its like this I dont know but for channel 1&2 thats the way it is designed. I would assume its the same on the amplifiers.


----------



## Mikebiz23 (Jun 27, 2020)

Mikebiz23 said:


> So...I just got my DM 810 recently and Im also trying to solve that equation through trial & error. Heres something I learned that Audio control doesnt tell you. When your setting your input gain, you have to test your scource with lower tones. If your trying to set your deck using 1000hz or something similar, for some reason the MILC wont detect clipping that high. I used 40hz. Why its like this I dont know but for channel 1&2 thats the way it is designed. I would assume its the same on the amplifiers.


Source*


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

Great install. Good luck!


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

I love this install thank you so much, you haven't gotten much feedback from people here, but I would like to see any updates and future installs from you.


----------



## Adrock (Jan 21, 2019)

knever3 said:


> I love this install thank you so much, you haven't gotten much feedback from people here, but I would like to see any updates and future installs from you.


Thanks. I am actually building up my equipment for my next install. It's going in a lifted Lexus GX470. This one is going to be a little bit different. Here is what's going in.

Stock Nav Mark Levinson sound system (don't really have a choice without a much bigger investment converting the vehicle to non-Nav)


JL Audio Fix86
JL Audio Twk88
JL Audio DRC-200
AudioControl LC-6.1200
AudioControl LC-1.800
Morel 6" Woofers Titanium Tiw634ft 4 ohm
Morel 2.5" Mids CCWR254 4 ohm
Morel 1.125" Tweeter MDT-12 8 ohm
2 Dayton Audio 10" Subwoofers RSS265HO-4 4 ohm
Mogami W2930 2 channel shielded audio snake cable
Mogami W2931 4 channel shielded audio snake cable
Neutrik Rean RCA connectors
KabelDirekt German made ofc speaker wire
WireandSupply.com 1/0 ofc welding cable
WireandSupply.com 4 awg welding cable
Misc. fused distribution blocks
Hidden amp racks
Custom designed and built ported enclosure
Soundskins Pro, Second Skin Damplifier, Sonic Barrier MX-4, Auto Jute
TacoTunes speaker adapters
Neutrik Speakon connectors male and female
XT60 Connectors

I've been building up some new tools that will come in handy for this build. I'm going to make some removable panels for the door access holes and use nutserts to attach the panels.

Just like the 4runner build everything is going to be as stealth as possible, except for the subs. I have everything I need so far and I am hoping to start the box build in a week or so. It's been a little slow going getting all the pieces due to Covid-19 stock issues. But, another build is coming and I will detail the process for this one too.

I've been building this rig up over the last year. 18 years old, only 120k miles and it's the best SUV I've ever owned.


----------



## Adrock (Jan 21, 2019)

knever3 said:


> I love this install thank you so much, you haven't gotten much feedback from people here, but I would like to see any updates and future installs from you.


An update to the 4Runner build is I am currently running 2 - 8W3v2-d4 subs in a sealed enclosure I built. I found the speakers on Facebook Marketplace and they were brand new in the box. They were never installed, but the surrounds had deteriorated. So, I sourced some new surrounds for some old school JL Audio 8W6's and rebuilt the speakers. I built a 2 chamber sealed enclosure at .375 ft³ for each sub. Body worked the box and painted it with DuraTex to see how I liked it. Everything turned out great and I've been breaking the subs in while actually trying to sell them. I decided to go a different route and the 12W6 will be going back in once the 8W3's are sold. Those little bastards really get down, but I need to tune the system to the new subs and box to really get it right. I just haven't had the time. I really like the DuraTex and it will be my go to now.


----------

